# Can't mount vfat after 2.6 migration [fixed]

## paul167

Hello everyone

I just recently migrated to 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 from a 2.4 and I can't seem to mount any vfat partition anymore.

I have a fat32 filespace on /dev/hda1 which worked fine before but now I get:

f1x mnt # mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,

       or too many mounted file systems

I believe the partition is fine because I dual-boot windows 2000 on it and it still loads fine.

I get the same error with another fat32 partition or my usb drive and digital camera, which I believe are all vfat devices.

My kernel looks like this:

  x x               <*> MSDOS fs support                                  x x  

  x x               <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                      x x  

  x x               (437) Default codepage for FAT                        x x  

  x x               (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT                 x x  

  x x               <*> NTFS file system support                          x x  

  x x               [ ]   NTFS debugging support                          x x  

  x x               [ ]   NTFS write support               

Those codepage / iocharset option are new in 2.6 could it have something to do with that ?

Or maybe it has something to do with the new udev ?

The device is there and seems ok:

f1x root # ls -l /dev/hda1

brw-rw----  1 root disk 3, 1 Jul 18  2004 /dev/hda1

I don't know if this helps but here's a udevinfo output:

f1x root # udevinfo -q all -n hda1

P: /block/hda/hda1

N: hda1

T: b

M: 060660

S: ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 discs/disc0/part1

O: root

G: disk

F: /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

L: 22

U: 10

I don't know how to proceed, some help would be appreciated !

many thanks

paulLast edited by paul167 on Mon Feb 21, 2005 11:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silverpig

Same problem here. I can't mount any fat32 partitions on my desktop system, but I don't have any problems with my laptop for some stupid reason...

----------

## silverpig

I fixed it.

filesystems -> Native Language Support 

(iso8859-1) Default NLS Option

<*> Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

<*> ASCII (United States)

<*> NLS ISO 8859-1 (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

Just enabled those 3 things and it works now.

----------

## paul167

Great work man !

That was it, it fixed for me that helps a lot  :Smile: 

paul

----------

## VicVonViv

Excellent work -- saved me a bunch of time.  Thanks for the post and the fix.

----------

